# Magnum primers



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

I want to load light cowboy loads for my 45colt revolver. Some one gave me a couple thousand Lg Pistol Magnum primers. I'm loading 4.6 clays with a 200 grain bullet. All the recipes I found call for Lg Pistol primers. How will the mag. primers affect the ballistics? Will it be safe to shoot?


----------

